

What to Expect from Windows 8? - ladeniran
http://theoryreport.com/breaking-news/what-to-expect-from-windows-8.html

======
Keyframe
Although lacking any facts, more like rumors and 'what I'd like to see' - I
like that reset idea. System restore is kind of both complicated and semi-
working. Maybe I'm missing something, but I created a named restore point and
several application installs later it was pushed out by automatic restore
points created 'for me'.

App store, done right, would be huge. And I know it might not sound popular,
but Microsoft buying Steam from Valve or making their own would be a bingo for
Windows. They kind of have that Live Games now, and Valve's core business
isn't Steam anyways.

------
tobbez
The article seems to reiterate what was posted on
[http://msftkitchen.com/2010/06/windows-8-plans-leaked-
numero...](http://msftkitchen.com/2010/06/windows-8-plans-leaked-numerous-
details-revealed.html)

------
jodrellblank
_A reset button on windows is sure to ease the pains of thousands of technical
support staff out there. When malware strikes or the system simply isn’t
working as expected, rather than painstakingly working through the registry
looking to turn a one back to a zero, a press on the push reset button should
do the trick._

Like System Restore? Notorious source of problems from viruses hiding within
it, to it removing important files. Like Altiris SVS? With it's ease of
accidentally uninstalling your documents along with an app if you misuse it?
Like Windows XP System File Protection which isn't as helpful as you'd hope in
the fight against malware? Like factory shipping systems with a boot option
that restores the computer to factory shipping state - blank, no programs, no
settings - always a fun support call to get.

A big red restore button is a hard feature to add and get right - and I don't
want to deal with the aftermath of them adding it and getting it wrong.

 _Having a Win 8 os that starts up in say 15 seconds, 30 seconds or 45 seconds
give-or-take will take the game._

Compared to the iPad's starting up in ~0 seconds, and Mac OS X's resuming in
~2 seconds, the game is already taken and Windows lost it. The best it can do
is play catch-up - and a 30 second boot was doable on a Windows PC two years
ago ( <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DWAmReoryI> ).

 _A software license that roams wherever you go blurs the lines between a
desktop and a laptop. A futuristic plan details users having system settings
go wherever they go._

Futuristic plan? Windows has had roaming profiles for many years, and with
Server 2008 and Windows 7 transparent VPN access that should be possible to
setup with the server remotely right now. Assuming both systems have the game
installed and the game supports saving part way through like that, and your
internet connection is fast enough to download / sync your profile every time
you login without annoying you.

